
Wii is no longer supported - rusk
https://devices.netflix.com/en/game-consoles/wii
======
rusk
Sad to see this, it's the end of an era.

Long after I stopped playing my Wii it worked really well for this on an old
non-HD TV. It was my first Netflix experience and what I used for quite a
while.

It's astounding that Netflix went to the lengths they did to build their
platform, on such a wide range of even obsolete devices. This willingness to
go to seemingly absurd extremes is probably part of the key to their success.
Sad to see this go.

Good night, sweet Wii prince.

~~~
avinium
My fat PS3 died on me a few months ago. That was the greatest sign so far I
had hit middle age.

Talk about depressing!

